# CA breeders



## Horsejumpgal (Jul 25, 2013)

My boyfriend and I are searching for our first GSD. We currently have a 3 1/2 rescue GS/Saluki mix (45lbs). He was originally my dog and I've had him since 8 weeks old. We are looking for a male as a family dog, to hike and run with and also has potential to do a sport with. 
I train service dogs for a non profit so I do know what I am getting into but need advice on breeders in CA (pref northern CA as I live in the Bay Area). Also in the price range of $500-$1000. I appreciate any advice anyone can give me!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Your price range is low for a GSD from a reputable breeder in this area vs a BYB. Are you willing to save up a bit longer? For a working line dog you're probably looking at a minimum of $1000, and up to as much as twice that.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Are you willing to adopt a rescue? I know a few in that area. 

Debbie is correct. There are a few reputable breeders in the area and the price is low for dogs from correct breeders.


----------



## Horsejumpgal (Jul 25, 2013)

I am open to a rescue and have been looking around, but still am leaning more towards a puppy. If I can't find anything with quality at $1000 then it looks like I will have to go with the rescue option.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Expect to pay a bit more for a well-bred dog, like $1500-1800 for working lines. If you want show lines, expect to pay a few hundred more. Julia Priest (von Sontausen) and True Haus are two working line breeders I can vouch for. Julia is in Galt, True Haus is in Oroville.


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

Horsejumpgal said:


> I am open to a rescue and have been looking around, but still am leaning more towards a puppy. If I can't find anything with quality at $1000 then it looks like I will have to go with the rescue option.


I don't know of any reputable breeders in CA that sells within your price range. But I do know of a rescue you might want to check out 
German Shepherd Rescue of Northern California


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

August 11 in Apple Valley the Angels German Shepherd Rescue is having an adoptathon, these are dogs that were rescued from a bad situation and a lot of them are puppies, it's a long drive but these dogs desperately need a home.


----------



## KB007 (Aug 27, 2003)

True Haus pups are 1100, expect to wait a little while though. I would definitely check out the rescues as well - never know which dog might capture your heart!


----------

